# 40k i spy with my little eye something....



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

beginning with W

(ok im spying something in my collection that is painted ,if you guess correctly its your turn)


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Wolf Lord with his Wolfsword, Wolfgun in Wolfarmour wolf wolf wolf


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Warhammer?


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

*W*hat a *W*eird *W*ay to start a thread... 


Ok, my guess is Warboss


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

um Wraithlord? wraithguard?


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Wanker... sorry, that's my pet name for Mephiston...

Warpigs?

Warrior of Chaos?

Winklepicker?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Eldar Wasp


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Waldo- OH CHRIST HE FOUND YOU


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

someone is close but not right


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Wolf Priest?


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Warhamster


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Oldenhaller said:


> Warhamster


close, but no cigar!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Warboar!!!


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Wraithlord


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

warhound titan?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

for the record you lot are worse at i spy than my three year old niece and she comes out with gems such as "i spy with my apple eye something beginning with M" hundreds of guess later "i give up what is it ?" , she replies "Lobster" 

W and someone is so close you can almost taste it.


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

It can't be a warlord titan, can it?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

War Walker


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Pssyche said:


> War Walker


that is correct , its now your turn.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I spy with my little eye something beginning with...

C


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Catachans.....................Cowbell?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

No and no...

I wouldn't mind but I was sat here painting two War Walkers at the time...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Chapter master?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Cobra!

It's the only Eldar Unit I could think of starting with C


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Chaos Marine?

SGMAlice


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Nowhere near.

One of you once gave me rep for mentioning this model in a post


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

C'tan? Too short......


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Corbulo?...


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Chimira? Did I spell that right?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

crazy Eddie the lady killer?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Chainsaw Wielding Loony?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Unsure of the current rules for this model, 
but previously the model could be found in any Imperial Guard, Space Marine and (I think I'm right in saying) Chaos Space Marine army.

With one notable exception...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

capital imperialis? ignore that

contemptor dreadnought


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

chocolate fudge balls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

or CREEEEEEEEEED all probally wrong but what the hay!


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

command squad!

chaplain!


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

It is a character model.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Culexus or Calidus Assasin?


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

cypher....


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

captain!!!!!!!!!!! maybe?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Cypher it is!

Over to you Mortigar...


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

commander cheknov 

colonel straken

commisar

codicer?

oppps already guessed!


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

I spy with my little eye something beginning with

B


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

basalisk!

battle sister squad


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> basalisk!
> 
> battle sister squad


Not those

For a bit of a clue
It is possible to see part of this model on a photo in my Alpha Legion log


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

My missus says Biovore...My guess is battlewagon.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

bike? bolt pistol?

back pack!


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

its on the same size base as a biovore


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Bloodthirster? Bloodletter? *Bloodcrusher*?

EDIT: Beast of Nurgle?


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Dies Irae said:


> Bloodthirster? Bloodletter? *Bloodcrusher*?


Getting close


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

And the post is edited whilst i was typing.

It was a Beast of Nurgle

Over to Dies Irae


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I spy with my little eye something beginning with

L

Here is a small clue: it is not sold on Games Workshop's website (but it still belongs to the Warhammer 40k universe)


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

:grin:


bitsandkits said:


> Chainsaw Wielding Loony?


:grin:

man do you want it to be that! :sarcastichand:


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Leviathan?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Mortigar said:


> Leviathan?


Not at all


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Leviathan tank?

Edit: Damned ninjas


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

line breaker squadron?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

It's only one model. And it is not a tank (although it is a vehicle)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

land speeder tempest?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

You are getting close! Think a little bit bigger now...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

lightning attack fighter?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> lightning attack fighter?


Congratulations! :clapping: Your turn now!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

YAY!!!!
i spy with my little eyer something beguining with B.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

baneblade?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Battle barge?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

nope and nope.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Big Mek!

Burna boy!

Boss Snikrot!

Boyz (as in ork boyz)!

Boss Zagstruk!

Battlewagon!

Big Gun!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Uber Ork said:


> Big Mek!



Damn, knew it was too easy


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> @#!*% , knew it was too easy


:laugh:

Easy, but awesome!!! GO ORKS!!! :clapping:



Ok... I spy with my little eye something beginning with *L*


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looter!!!! wether its a real thing or not i do not know! just believe i've heard it before


or ork lobba


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

looted ork vehicle?


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Nope and nope! I'll give you a hint... while orks are my main army, I _*do*_ have a few other armies. :grin:


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

leman russ tank


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

ummm l.. l ... l... other armies....... popcorn? lol 

leman russ!

land raider!

EDIT: is this a ninja situatuion?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Land raider crusader?


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> land raider!


AND


Pssyche said:


> Land raider crusader?



No, but you guys are heading down the right path. :wink:


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

land raider redeemer!


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

librarian? lysander 
lanspeeder


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

dandan1350 got it!

It was Lysander!

Great job! k:

It's all yours now...


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

what im confused?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

landspeeder storm 
ls tempest 
ls typhoon
ls tornado
ls


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

oh awsome it begins with.............................................................................................................................................................................. V


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Vindicator or vindicare assassin


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope fraid not


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

valkyrie ?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

nope you're on the right lines of it beng on the good side (not saying which army though)


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Eldar Vypery


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

nope nothin eldar


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

is it a vespid?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

nope nothin eldary


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

more of the imperial frame which army though theres 4!


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Venerable dreadnaught?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

nope not there yet!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

vanguard veteran
vostroyans
veteran sargeant


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

he got i VANGUARD VETERANS!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

yay
ok i spy with my little eye something beguining with E.....It's something you can't buy from the GW site.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Elysian drop troops


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

nope sorry


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Emperor class titan?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

*shakes his head*


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Emu!

Enchilada!

Easter candy!



ok... hmmm... 

Eldar wasp assault walker, shadow spectres aspect warriors, warp hunter, revenant titan, hornet, avatar, cobra, scorpion!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Nope to all above....wait did you say emu?....*checks his card* nope close but no.. It isn't made by forgeworld nor is it currently available from GW mail order though it is an official model.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

hmm over an hour and no one has got it, should i claim victory or would you like another clue?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

clue please


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

exo armoured squat?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Mortigar said:


> exo armoured squat?


very nice. You got it.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Will keep this to a current model this time

I spy with my little eye something beginning with.....W


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

war walker
wasp
winged deamon prince
wraithlord/guard
World eaters
Word bearers

Edit: Wave serpent?


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Cocakoala said:


> war walker
> wasp
> winged deamon prince
> wraithlord/guard
> ...


none of those


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

warp spider
wolf priest
wolf lord
wolf
warlock
weapon platform
wych
whirlwind
warriors
wierdboy
warboss?

I think i have had enough guesses now.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

a wych it is
over to you for the next one


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

I spy with my little eye something beginning with S


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

SanguinaryPriest


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

...space marines... too easy


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Sister of Battle


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

soul drinker


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Stealth suit


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Stormraven


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Swooping Hawk?

It's probably a more fun game if people just have 1 guess per post rather than spamming every unit in a vomit of ideas, just a thought.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Slaanesh Noise Marines?


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

shining spears?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Shadowsword


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Stealth suit


You got it. Over to you


----------



## fexlim2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Warhammer *40k* models


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

fexlim2 said:


> Warhammer *40k* models


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

*W*himpering imperial guardsman staring at your 5000 points daemon army?
Wally? (he's got to be somewhere, and I swear he's not on some of the pages)
Tricky one....


----------

